# Joe White Premium Malt



## Yeasty (7/3/07)

Just got some malt off a mate, and its from Joe White.

The bag says "Premium malt" :blink: 

Can anyone tell me what sort of malt this is?

And what sort of beer could i use it for in a partial, or AG recipe?


----------



## razz (7/3/07)

http://www.joewhitemaltings.com.au/


----------



## Ross (7/3/07)

razz said:


> http://www.joewhitemaltings.com.au/



& the link to "premium malt" is where, please? B) 

cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery (7/3/07)

Looking at their site and a google search suggests that they call all their malts premium but given that they have pale and ale malt your chances of it being that are fairly good...

Perhaps your mate could enlighten you further?


----------



## Yeasty (7/3/07)

Yer i checked their website, as Ross suggested razz, and they dont list a specific malt there as premium.

As u say bconnery, it looks to me like either a pale / ale malt going by the colour...

When its free malt, i dont tend to complain


----------



## razz (7/3/07)

Ross said:


> & the link to "premium malt" is where, please? B)
> 
> cheers Ross


There isn't, I just put the link in so Yeasty could find out for himself. Better than no link at all.


----------



## Yeasty (7/3/07)

Well my mate says its between 3-5 EBC.

So its a pale, pilsener, ale malt then?


----------



## Adamt (7/3/07)

According to my Beersmith grains, JW Trad Ale malt is 5.9EBC, Pilsener Malt is 3.2EBC.

However JW Wheat Malt is 3.5EBC.

If it's ale malts, use it as a base for ales. If it's pilsener malt, use it in lagers or... pilseners. If it's wheat malt, use it in, you guessed it, wheat beers!


----------



## TidalPete (7/3/07)

Yeasty said:


> Just got some malt off a mate, and its from Joe White.
> 
> The bag says "Premium malt" :blink:
> 
> Can anyone tell me what sort of malt this is?



How about a piccie of the sack?
If you can upload it, that is? <_< 

:beer:


----------



## Yeasty (7/3/07)

Adamt said:


> According to my Beersmith grains, JW Trad Ale malt is 5.9EBC, Pilsener Malt is 3.2EBC.
> 
> However JW Wheat Malt is 3.5EBC.
> 
> If it's ale malts, use it as a base for ales. If it's pilsener malt, use it in lagers or... pilseners. If it's wheat malt, use it in, you guessed it, wheat beers!



So what should i use it for then :huh: 

pic of the bag doesnt tell much

<removed>

need a pic of the grains too i spose?


----------



## Stuster (7/3/07)

How about a picture of the other side of the bag too?

Personally, I think you can use both ale and pilsner malts for both. A 50/50 mix works well for an APA for sure. Use it for any beer you want to make.


----------



## Yeasty (7/3/07)

The other side of the bag is plain white 

nothing on it...


----------



## wessmith (7/3/07)

Folks, this bag is a 50kg bag - usually only export. Maybe it came out the back door. I would suggest you contact Bintani in Melbourne http://www.bintani.com.au/ 
to establish the bone fides.

Wes


----------



## johnno (7/3/07)

wessmith said:


> Folks, this bag is a 50kg bag - usually only export. Maybe it came out the back door. I would suggest you contact Bintani in Melbourne http://www.bintani.com.au/
> to establish the bone fides.
> 
> Wes




Hi Wes,
So is this the same JW we are getting here or is this different? Better quality maybe. The premium suggests it.

chers
johnno


----------



## Yeasty (7/3/07)

wessmith said:


> Folks, this bag is a 50kg bag - usually only export. Maybe it came out the back door. I would suggest you contact Bintani in Melbourne http://www.bintani.com.au/
> to establish the bone fides.
> 
> Wes



Thats a bag my mate put some left over grain in, so no it didnt fall off the back of a truck. It was paid for, so dont go assuming we're all crooks...

edit/ my mate works for JW so has lots of empty bags and gave me a few...i store my locknecks and stubbies in a few of these, and grain in this one as its plastic lined, and made for carrying grain....

This one just happens to have some grain in it my mate got off someone else who brews AG...so who knows if my mate put it in there to start with....who knows whats in the bag is why im asking.....by all aspects it looks like just plain old pilsener malt going by the above...


----------



## Ross (7/3/07)

Yeasty said:


> Thats a bag my mate put some left over grain in, so no it didnt fall off the back of a truck. It was paid for, so dont go assuming we're all crooks...
> 
> edit/ my mate works for JW so has lots of empty bags and gave me a few...i store my locknecks and stubbies in a few of these, and grain in this one as its plastic lined, and made for carrying grain....
> 
> This one just happens to have some grain in it my mate got off someone else who brews AG...so who knows if my mate put it in there to start with....who knows whats in the bag is why im asking.....by all aspects it looks like just plain old pilsener malt going by the above...



So why on earth are you asking for everyones help, if you don't even think it's the original sack :blink: ??

cheers Ross


----------



## johnno (7/3/07)

Make beer with it. It will be fine.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Yeasty (7/3/07)

Ross said:


> So why on earth are you asking for everyones help, if you don't even think it's the original sack :blink: ??
> 
> cheers Ross


Because my mate didnt say if it was the origional contents or not i just assumed it was....was wanting to know what the contents of the origional bag were to try match it up....


----------



## oldbugman (7/3/07)

Why not ask the person you got it off?

or ask them to ask the person they got it off?


----------



## Gerard_M (7/3/07)

Just make a Dark Ale with it, problem solved!


----------



## Yeasty (7/3/07)

OldBugman said:


> Why not ask the person you got it off?
> 
> or ask them to ask the person they got it off?



I did...see my post where it says 3-5 EBC malt...problem solved


----------



## oldbugman (7/3/07)

Yeasty said:


> I did...see my post where it says 3-5 EBC malt...problem solved




surely someone walking round with a sack or grain knows more about the contents than the EBC.

The LHBS doesnt know the ebc, but alteast they can lie to you about the contents.


----------



## brendanos (7/3/07)

Have a taste mate, if it's green-ish then it's probably pils, if not it's probably ale. The taste of the grain is always a good indication of what it will contribute to beer. Either way you can use it as a base malt!


----------

